# prayer request  update.



## HawgWild23 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just found out my wifes papa has cancer.  Me and my wife has been together for almost 13 years and from day 1 he has called me his grandson. Me and him are real close and we do a lot with each other. So please pray for our papa. thanks.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 5, 2011)

praying for papa


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 5, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## CAL (Aug 5, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel your loss, Pray'er sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your papa's health issues and I'm praying that God will bless him, and yall, during this time.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 6, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 6, 2011)

Prayer added for treatment and a cancer free diagnosis.........


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks every one.


----------



## lablover (Aug 19, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Aug 19, 2011)

sent.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 25, 2011)

Prayers have power....I'm a PaPa and a GrandPapa and was diagnosed with cancer in May,Operated on in June and now ,thank GOD, am FREE of cancer...God CAN and WILL accomplish cures that doctors can not even begin to understand...keep praying, keep believing, keep the faith,God is on YOUR side!!!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 25, 2011)

prayers said


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 27, 2011)

Adding my prayers for your papa.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prayers added.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Papa gets his test back tomorrow we pray they come back good.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers. Papa test came back and he is cancer free what ever the doc seen was gone. My GOD answered our prayers. Power of prayer works Praise GOD. Thanks again for the prayers. AMEN AMEN


----------



## RPM (Aug 31, 2011)

That's great news!!!!
Very glad for you all.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 1, 2011)

Great news!!


----------



## Sargent (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## CAL90 (Sep 1, 2011)

We have an awesome God.


----------



## joedublin (Sep 1, 2011)

There just is no limit to what God's power can do...I thank Him every day !


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 2, 2011)

cal90 and joedublin yall are so right. thanks to every one that prayed for MY papa.


----------

